# New f10 M5



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious to find out if anybody has considered or will be trading in for the f10 m5?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a BMW :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> Just curious to find out if anybody has considered or will be trading in for the f10 m5?


Not in a million years.
It's a 5 series, buy a cheaper one and keep the GT-R for weekends if you need a family car.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Looked at one this week, they sound great, the end.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

WHY would you?


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Sat in one yesterday. Lovely car. Had a bit of spec and for sale at £80000. Still doesn't excite me like a GTR though. Why would you want to pay more than a new GTR 2011 or even 2012 GTR?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Whilst i totally agree that the new M5 could never worry a GT-R in performance terms or on track, i can assure you they are a fantastic piece of engineering & a great ownership proposition if you require a genuine 4/5 seater & the practicality of a 4 door saloon.

Also in terms of build quality & kit, i'm sure you'd not be wanting either. Had an E60 M5 a few years back & loved it for everything it was great at, but in the UK i feel our weather doesn't really suit a front engined rear wheel drive rocket ship.

What will be interesting is what the tuners can do with the power/torque as if they can crack the code, i'd be sure the new M5 will be sub 4 secs to 100kmh (if it can get the power down).


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

No.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Whilst i totally agree that the new M5 could never worry a GT-R in performance terms or on track, i can assure you they are a fantastic piece of engineering & a great ownership proposition if you require a genuine 4/5 seater & the practicality of a 4 door saloon.
> 
> Also in terms of build quality & kit, i'm sure you'd not be wanting either. Had an E60 M5 a few years back & loved it for everything it was great at, but in the UK i feel our weather doesn't really suit a front engined rear wheel drive rocket ship.
> 
> What will be interesting is what the tuners can do with the power/torque as if they can crack the code, i'd be sure the new M5 will be sub 4 secs to 100kmh (if it can get the power down).


Paul,
Im sure ive read some chaps have already seen 3.7 to 60mph in standard form. But, as you rightly say, its still rwd, and it could have lots more power, but it will struggle to get it to the road properly. Again, two different cars really, ones a very fast cruising machine, and the other is half race car, regards, SIMON.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Paul,
> Im sure ive read some chaps have already seen 3.7 to 60mph in standard form. But, as you rightly say, its still rwd, and it could have lots more power, but it will struggle to get it to the road properly. Again, two different cars really, ones a very fast cruising machine, and the other is half race car, regards, SIMON.


Bloody hell, i didn't think it was quite that quick standard.

I'd have no hesitation in owning another M5, but tbh i'd unlikely take one over the GT-R unless i needed the practicality.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Bloody hell, i didn't think it was quite that quick standard.


Neither did I, the tests I've seen so far (and BMW's figures) state about 4.4. :nervous:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> What will be interesting is what the tuners can do with the power/torque as if they can crack the code, i'd be sure the new M5 will be sub 4 secs to 100kmh (if it can get the power down).


I believe G-power have cracked the X6M ECU and have achieved almost 750bhp with just decatted exhaust and intakes, given that the M5 is apparently even more potent given it's engine is apparently fully reworked I'd imagine similar is easily possible, mighty impressive stuff from an OEM engine for such simple mods, but I can imagine with much more power it would be quite a handful, brought my 650r out for a little bit of fun on a twisty today and in slight damp was lossing traction, would be a complete no-no in a 750bhp+ M5 I'd imagine.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bobel said:


> I brought my 650r out for a little bit of fun on a twisty today and in slight damp was lossing traction, would be a complete no-no in a 750bhp+ M5 I'd imagine.


If you were in the M5 you'd be writing that from your mobile while waiting for the breakdown service to tow you out of that farmer's field. :chuckle:


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Would never replace the gtr for an m5. Will be a daily drive. The real dilemma being either replace my11 gtr plus 15k to get 2012 gtr and keep the Audi q7 as the current daily runner OR keep my11 gtr and trade audi Q7+15k for m5.
Need to decide by next week, as dealer is eager to get a vehicle specced

2012 gtr and Q7?
2011 gtr and M5?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> 2012 gtr and Q7?
> 2011 gtr and M5?


Personally, Q7 (or anything with all wheel drive that fits a family in it).
Seems odd to me to choose two cars that are not ideal for bad weather.

Having your Q7 as a sensible car alongside the GT-R makes a lot of sense IMO.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> 2011 gtr and M5?


Against my better judgement and every post I've written against high-powered RWD supersaloons and purely on being a petrol head If I had the money I would still get the M5, just for the one dry day a year where you can fully exploit it but it would probably be worth it (purely on the basis that you still have the GTR), I don't think there's a Q7 out there that would give you the same feeling unless it was rammed full of prostitutes!!

On a side note just can't see the argument on upgrading the GTR unless your one of the few drivers that has found the limit of the MY09-MY11 and feel the extra 5% ability of the newer version will get you that extra 1/10th off a lap.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Just done practically test yesterday at dealer launch event. Every bit as practical as Q7. in fact has a bigger boot. Why have a bus, when you can have an super saloon, and still take the kids to and from school. 

I'm a real petrol head, and any excuse just to change over I quess.

Thinks about the tuning possibilities, remap and were at 650bhp. Etc....:clap:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

The basic problem at BMW is, whoever is in charge of styling needs to consider another job. Preferably not in the car industry. Personally never been a great fan of BMW, but the styling now is hideous. X6 being the number one offender.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> The basic problem at BMW is, whoever is in charge of styling needs to consider another job. Preferably not in the car industry. Personally never been a great fan of BMW, but the styling now is hideous. X6 being the number one offender.


I think herein lies the greatest problem. Most new BMW's aren't cosmetically blessed.

I adore the V10 M5, the concept that they fitted a naturally aspirated V10 into a conventional family saloon is outstanding.


----------

